
How to pass “Null” (a real surname) to a SOAP web service? - rahuldottech
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-to-pass-null-a-real-surname-to-a-soap-web-service-in-actionscript-3
======
paulddraper
This is terrifying.

Not because I am filled with empathy for all the Mr. and Mrs. Nulls out there,
but because whoever wrote/designed this surely made more such mistakes. The
stuff RCE is made of.

------
ultrarunner
I just had a participant with a surname of Null sign up through a piece of
software I’m responsible for. It was initially shocking, but seeing Null
capitalized seemed good. All this time I thought Bobby Tables was just a scary
myth!

~~~
perl4ever
Like, this is why you use bind variables, right?

One of the fundamental aspects of the world being messed up, to me, is the
prevalence and acceptance of in-band signaling.

------
perl4ever
I was dealing with XML via a REST interface the other day, and was amused by
the fact that nulls are represented as an attribute named "null" with a value
"true", but if not null, the attribute doesn't exist, which means it becomes
an _actual_ Null, which means, of course, False. But not "false".

And by "amused" I mean it made my head hurt when trying to figure out a clear
and self-documenting way to write a few lines to decode it.

------
HocusLocus
This reminds me of CP/M and MSDOS days when the OS imported a great deal of
-invisible magic- to the name space ... three letter device names like CON,
NUL, PRN ... and drivers could add their own.

~~~
zifnab06
These are still maintained in windows 10 for backward compatibility, oddly
enough

~~~
wiseleo
I use "copy con file.txt" almost daily when dealing with heavily locked down
systems.

------
beart
This is from 2010.

------
paulddraper
This is terrifying.

